# How long were you an EMT-B?



## MMiz (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey!

I'm wondering how long you worked as an EMT-B before becoming a Medic.  Do you feel this experience was helpful or necessary to becoming a good Medic?


----------



## lastcode (Feb 18, 2004)

I started in EMS when I was 17, and got my EMT-B at 18.  I have had it 2 years now.  Im starting paramedic school this summer.   I think it will have advantages and disadvantages.   I think that over the years I have picked up some "non-protocall" habits from my fellow EMTs that I will have to unlearn.  But I also think being able to see how different skills we are being taught will be helpfull due to previous calls I have been on will be good.


----------



## MMiz (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lastcode_@Feb 18 2004, 11:30 AM
> * I started in EMS when I was 17, and got my EMT-B at 18.  I have had it 2 years now.  Im starting paramedic school this summer.   I think it will have advantages and disadvantages.   I think that over the years I have picked up some "non-protocall" habits from my fellow EMTs that I will have to unlearn.  But I also think being able to see how different skills we are being taught will be helpfull due to previous calls I have been on will be good. *


 Sorry about the late reply on this one, I must have missed it.  How did you get into EMS at age 17?  Here in Michigan most EMT programs require the person to be 18 before entering.

Also, it seems like a common theme that many EMTs are first EMT-Basics for a year or two before going on to the EMT-Paramedic level.  

As I'm working as an EMT-B for the first time since getting my license two years ago, I'm glad I took the time to experience the field before I actually went back for the medic class.  As an EMT-B student during clinicals I was able to ride around with little responsibility.  As I spent three hours doing paperwork on the rig last weekend, I realized that there is a bit more to EMS than just the physical act.

Good luck on your medic program, and I hope you come back to update us on your progress and feelings on the program in general.


----------



## lastcode (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks for wishing me luck   In NY state you can enter EMT class at 17 as long as your are 18 at graduation.  I was able to ride before getting my EMT since I had my CPR card and was not directly in charge of the patient.


----------



## AngryGeek (Mar 16, 2004)

Since I am part of a volunteer department, I was able to start going on runs as soon as I joined.  I had been on about 45 runs before I entered the first available basic class.  I was able to continue running all during class too.

Joining department to becoming NREMT-B: 9 Months
Becoming NREMT-B to starting paramedic classes: 2 Months

One benefit of not waiting was getting all the testing done while everything is still fresh: class final, Registry test, region protocol test, paramedic entrance test.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Mar 16, 2004)

Many of the programs out here require a minimum of 6 months experience as an EMT prior to starting the Paramedic program.


----------



## ResTech (Jun 6, 2004)

I became an EMT when I was 16 (Pennsylvania) but did'nt really practice as an EMS provider much until I turned 18 and joined my local ambulance squad. My FD at the time was not an an EMS provider service. Since I turned 18, I have worked as a career EMS provider (past 8 yrs) for 911 services and feel this experience has been paramount to my success thus far in the paramedic program. 

I know alot of fellow students in my program are not real experienced and have a very limited knowledge base as a BLS provider and is making it that much harder to learn the ALS stuff. For my paramedic program the only entry requirements are those set by the college which are just standard requirements for all college programs. I don't agree with it but thatz the way it is. When I first started we had a "kid" in my program that was only 17 and had no EMS experience whatsoever. He has since failed out. 

But I definitely think that you need to be a good BLS provider before even considering becoming an ALS provider. Because ALS really builds on all that BLS stuff. And just alittle advice.... read, read, read, and read more. Read every EMS magazine you get your hands on... EMS magazine, JEM's, etc. I've always been a strong reader over the years as an EMT-B and the knowledge I attained has proven to be invaluable at this stage. Even stuff that is ALS... read it. You'll come to understand it and will stay with you for years to come.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 20, 2004)

6 months as EMT-B then 2 1/2 years as EMT-I then 6 months as EMT-B, now taking class for EMT-I (again)


----------



## medic1emt (Jun 23, 2004)

i have been a EMT-b for over 13 years now and thinking of going back to medic school. this should prove to be interesting. recent changes have plagued our ems schooling in bama. they now require you to have english , math, and anatomy, prior to entering medic school.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 24, 2004)

I was an EMT-B in New York for 3 years before I became an EMT-CC (critical care).

There is a medic in my department who jumped into school 3 months after getting his EMT-Basic.  He is a crappy Medic and an even crappier EMT.  He never had time to experience all of the funny little things that happen out there and he never had time to REALLY learn his BLS - and it's ALWAYS BLS BEFORE ALS!!!

When all else fails, or you don't have the right equipment, you need to know how to revert to basic barebones lifesaving maneuvers.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuelt_@Jun 24 2004, 10:20 AM
> * When all else fails, or you don't have the right equipment, you need to know how to revert to basic barebones lifesaving maneuvers. *


 Amen to that.


----------



## ECC (May 24, 2005)

1 year before going to AEMT (EMT-I), and 5 more years before going to Paramedic.

You had to work on the job for 2 years before going to Medic school, I think that was a good rule. You must master BLS before you will ever really understand ALS.

Rescuecpt is right...BLS before ALS.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 24, 2005)

Had standard and advanced first aid courses as early as 10. I began the EMT class when I was 15, finished when I was 16. Graduated community college when I was 21, major in EMS Tech, minor American History... B/c of a nasty ride along call w/ guns, and a crew that didn't "stage out" when ordered to, forcing me onto a very unsafe scene. I refused to ride w/ this particular crew b/c they were idiots. They wouldn't assign me to another station. So I graduated, but didn't get my EMT-P certs. I'll take an out of college Paramedic course in a couple years, I'm thinking about relocating to Montana. I was born there, so I'd like to settle there again.


----------



## ECC (May 24, 2005)

Montana is beautiful!


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@May 24 2005, 05:51 PM
> * Montana is beautiful! *


 Exactly...


WOO HOO 600 POSTS


----------



## Jon (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 24 2005, 06:42 PM
> * Had standard and advanced first aid courses as early as 10. I began the EMT class when I was 15, finished when I was 16. Graduated community college when I was 21, major in EMS Tech, minor American History... B/c of a nasty ride along call w/ guns, and a crew that didn't "stage out" when ordered to, forcing me onto a very unsafe scene. I refused to ride w/ this particular crew b/c they were idiots. They wouldn't assign me to another station. So I graduated, but didn't get my EMT-P certs. I'll take an out of college Paramedic course in a couple years, I'm thinking about relocating to Montana. I was born there, so I'd like to settle there again. *


 Not quite the same, close.

8y/o-14y/o - Mom involved in Fire Co Auxiluary, dragged along to meetings, etc.
14y/o-16y/o - Explorer With Fire Co. finialy Did things I'd done for years officially.
16y/o+, Fire Co and Amb. "Club" Member.
Started EMT at 15, Medic school at 18.
EMT at 16.
Turn 20 in 2 weeks.
Start Ride time for Medic Thursday.

Jon


----------



## medic 4-2 (Jul 5, 2005)

i have just got my emt-b cert 6 months ago. i am looking in to a paid career. should i wait or go for my medic


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 5, 2005)

15-17 y/o- First Responder cert'ed
17-18 y/o- Basic EMT
18- Present - Intermediate EMT
20- Present - Respiratory therapist/Echocardiographer (currently studying for my cath lab tech exams (RCIS))


----------



## DT4EMS (Jul 5, 2005)

2 years as an EMT before becoming a medic. I think everyone should have a least a year (working as an EMT) prior to becoming a medic. It is hard enough to do patient care while you are still learning without having to try and figure out the "Team Leader" position as well.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 5, 2005)

Oddly enough, one of the medic programs around here (there are a few, but there are two that are the best) wants people pretty much straight out of their basic class.  The instructor likes having green EMTs that he can mold his way.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jul 5 2005, 01:59 PM
> * Oddly enough, one of the medic programs around here (there are a few, but there are two that are the best) wants people pretty much straight out of their basic class.  The instructor likes having green EMTs that he can mold his way. *


 I understand that aspect, and I know we've had this discussion before but I still believe you should have a least one year as an active EMT-B before taking your medic class.  Things don't always go the way you learned in class, and you should be able to deal with those before going on to the ALS portion.

After all, education is learning the rules...experience is learning the exceptions.

(My $.02 worth, anybody got change for a nickel?)


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jul 5 2005, 03:59 PM
> * Oddly enough, one of the medic programs around here (there are a few, but there are two that are the best) wants people pretty much straight out of their basic class. The instructor likes having green EMTs that he can mold his way. *



*Hands FFEMT8978 $0.03*  :lol: 

Great....just what we need- more medics who are taught to think all alike.  This is why I think you should have to have a science based education (you know, so you can understand research without having to have it spoonfed to you among numerous other issues) to become a medic, instead of the community college or voc-tech approach that is currently utilized.  Not to mention the street experience will help students learn how to think as EMS providers and not just the way the instructor thinks they should.

I'm sorry you don't throw people into an emergency medicine residency straight out of undergrad, they have to earn and learn their way through medical school first.  And I think EMS should be no different- prove your worth as an EMT before you start learning ways that if you screw them up you can kill a patient quite expeditiously.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 5, 2005)

Well said, Usafmedic45.


----------



## Jon (Jul 5, 2005)

well said, both.

EMT - 16-20 (current)
-P school 18-20 (current)

Jon


----------



## 911 DJ (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Jun 20 2004, 12:55 AM
> * 6 months as EMT-B then 2 1/2 years as EMT-I then 6 months as EMT-B, now taking class for EMT-I (again) *


 You let your NREMT-I lapse too, huh?


----------



## wackermedic (Jul 6, 2005)

Hello all,
I became an AFA (remember that) in 1979, an EMT-M (another oldie) in 1981 and a NREMTP in 2003. My feeling on going to medic class right out of EMT-B class is that you need to be a STRONG EMT before you become a medic. You need to know how to make decisions and you need to have experience under you belt. Things in the real world are not like they are in class. Sometimes you need to see it, smell it and feel it. I am not trying to rain on the parade, just giving my opinion. Everyplace that I know of in this area, SE Pennsylvania, they want a minimum of 1 year 911 experience before taking the medic class. Over the years I have seen poeple that go to medic class that do great in the classroom but can't pick their nose in the street because they are inexperienced. Think it over and follow your heart. Be safe and have a great day. JC


----------



## Nikki320 (Jul 10, 2005)

So, i figured i'd add to this discussion even though i will probably get bashed. But that's ok. I totally understand the aspect of having/wanting BLS experience first. I got my EMT-B dec of last year and i applied to every company that there was around here, and then i got put on waiting lists. So i also applied to medic school because i knew i would want to do this eventually and i thought i would have the job as an EMT-B before i got into medic school (i also thought i could work as an emt-b while in medic school). Unfortunately this didn't happen, i actually got interviewed a week before medic school. I found out i got the job the day i got into medic school only to find out that if i wanted to work for them it would require training which means i would have to drop out of medic school in order to complete that training. I was told that they would work with me on the training, so i could continue to go to medic school. But i was told wrong and they said i can eather go to the training or i can reapply at another time. Well i'm one of those people that can't quit something i've started (and since my dad is paying the 12,000$ and i don't know if he would pay again if i quit, i need to take full advantage of this) SO i turned down the job and am going to be one of those people that you hate. I am going to just have to work my butt off in medic school and work even harder in the clinicals and internship. I have been talking to my brother who is a FF/Paramedic and he told me that he wants me to get through the class room part and then he said he would do his hardest to get me rehired. Anyway i just thought i'd chime in since all you guys have had experience before becoming a medic. So i just have to prove you all wrong, that i can be a good paramedic w/o working in the field (even though, i really am hoping i can still get hired, haha)!!


----------



## Jon (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nikki320+Jul 10 2005, 12:02 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nikki320 @ Jul 10 2005, 12:02 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>So, i figured i'd add to this discussion even though i will probably get bashed.[/b]_


_

Hello and welcome. You are obviously new, as we NEVER "Bash" anyone, even though we may have dissagreements and sometimes express our opinions a little too loudly  . Seriously - Welcome.




			Originally posted by Nikki320@Jul 10 2005, 12:02 AM
*i applied to every company that there was around here, and then i got put on waiting lists. So i also applied to medic school because i knew i would want to do this eventually and i thought i would have the job as an EMT-B before i got into medic school (i also thought i could work as an emt-b while in medic school). Unfortunately this didn't happen, i actually got interviewed a week before medic school. I found out i got the job the day i got into medic school only to find out that if i wanted to work for them it would require training which means i would have to drop out of medic school in order to complete that training. I was told that they would work with me on the training, so i could continue to go to medic school. But i was told wrong and they said i can eather go to the training or i can reapply at another time.*

Click to expand...


Sounds like you got screwed.... Big time.




			Originally posted by Nikki320@Jul 10 2005, 12:02 AM
*Well i'm one of those people that can't quit something i've started (and since my dad is paying the 12,000$ and i don't know if he would pay again if i quit, i need to take full advantage of this) SO i turned down the job and am going to be one of those people that you hate.*

Click to expand...


I don't blame you one bit about letting Dad pay for school... wish I could have that   . But, as I said... we won't hate you... we are all here to help you.

<!--QuoteBegin-Nikki320_@Jul 10 2005, 12:02 AM
*I am going to just have to work my butt off in medic school and work even harder in the clinicals and internship. I have been talking to my brother who is a FF/Paramedic and he told me that he wants me to get through the class room part and then he said he would do his hardest to get me rehired. Anyway i just thought i'd chime in since all you guys have had experience before becoming a medic. So i just have to prove you all wrong, that i can be a good paramedic w/o working in the field (even though, i really am hoping i can still get hired, haha)!!*[/quote]

Are there any volunteer co's in your area - where you could maybe pickup 1 shift a week???

If not, school will likly be more difficult for you, as you do not have the "on-the-street" experience to draw from in class (discussions, projects, etc) and out of class. It isn't impossible, and you are lucky to have a brother who can help you along, and push you to study and review when you need to, but want to do something else.    :lol: 

Just remember that you might need a little more time in the field during clinicals, and maybe to start your ride-time earlier so that you can get a handle on the "BLS" side of things.


Jon


----------



## Nikki320 (Jul 11, 2005)

Yes i am new... How'd you know?! haha jk. Anyway i definitely know i will have a hard time but i think also knowing that i will have a hard time is half the battle. I am studying my butt off, lol whenever i go to the gym i have this little recorder that i put head phones on and listen to my drugs for the 2 hours im at the gym! The drugs are kind of hard for me but i review them with my mom. I don't know if there are any volunteer places around me, i'm pretty sure that there aren't but i will research that a little more. I think if there are they are probably out someone way far away in the boon docks. I am going to try to go on a lot of ride a longs so maybe that will help me out. But eather way i am totally prepared to have to spend more time in my clinicals, that i don't mind. I really wish i could have gotten that job, yes i definitely got screwed! I was so mad! Well actually i still am quite bitter about it! You would think that they would be more helpful for paramedic students, but no they aren't! Oh well, as i said and you said it will just be a lot harder for me. Anyway thanks for the positive feedback and i will keep you posted on the class and my job situation!


----------



## kemt217 (Jul 12, 2005)

Good luck in Paramedic school.  Here, you have to be 18 to become certified as an EMT. You can start the class at 17 but to take the state board exams you have to be 18.

ffemt8978-Why are you retaking the EMT I class??

28-EMT B
32-EMT I
34- Training Officer 1
34- Training Officer 2

Start the Instructor/Coordinator class next month.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kemt217_@Jul 12 2005, 07:46 PM
> * Start the Instructor/Coordinator class next month. *


 Are you from NY?


----------



## Margaritaville (Jul 12, 2005)

EMT-A(no B's till 1995) for 10 years before becoming a CRT (Cardiac Rescue Technician), Then went to P school. 

You should have experience as an EMT. My old instructor said your can't have good ALS without good BLS. Words to live by!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 13, 2005)

I retook the class because when I moved from SD to WA, reciprocity was too difficult to get at the EMT-IV level so I downgraded my certification to EMT-B in order to expidite the process.

In order to get my IV cert back, I had to take the class again.  It's a good thing too, because we do IO's at this level and that wasn't a skill I was taught the first time around.


----------

